# Confused Rabbit - False Pregnancy?



## Yuriy (May 8, 2017)

I am new to breading rabbits (and this forum) and need advice. One of my does (a meat mutt with some giant breed mix) failed to birth a litter after being bred. This is her first breeding at about 1 y.o. She seemed to be "acting pregnant" (gained weight, flopped on her side when resting, made a nest). I did not palpate as I was not sure what to look for. She made an awesome nest with a TON of fur which she started pulling about day 26.Then day 35 came and went and no litter.

So yesterday we rebred her on what would have been day 36. No problems breeding, did not fight or run, just laid down and let the buck do his thing.

The problem: This morning she is at it again trying to build a nest, pulling fur and all. Any ideas what is going on with her? Do you think this was a false pregnancy or did she reabsorb the litter for some reason? Could the proximity of another doe and her litter in the next hutch be causing her to keep nesting?

I welcome any ideas or suggestions, if she keeps up with the fur pulling I will have a hairless rabbit.


----------



## Bunnylady (May 8, 2017)

If she didn't produce anything by day 35, you're pretty safe assuming that there was nothing to produce. Does can do some weird things regarding length of pregnancy, but if she had actually been pregnant, it's extremely unlikely that she would have let the buck breed her yesterday. Does pull fur for several reasons; I'm thinking your girl is just reacting to a high hormone level. I'm kind of on the fence between thinking that she settled yesterday, and thinking maybe try her again today just to be sure . . . .

By the way, I actually did have a rabbit that wound up almost completely bald. She started pulling fur at day 21, and I thought for sure it must be a false pregnancy, but she kept doing it so I gave her a nest box. The babies came right on time, by which time the only hair on her body was a 2-inch-wide "Mohawk" down her spine. She had fur on her head, of course, and her legs, but the rest of her body was completely bare. This was a Jersey Wooly, so her cage and nest were swimming with wool. I swear, I don't know how she got the kits into the box! She did this each time she kindled; I wound up taking her in the house one time because the weather was a bit cool and I was afraid she'd freeze to death. They all have their own way of doing things, and some can really drive you crazy!


----------



## Pastor Dave (May 8, 2017)

Best rabbit advice one here!
No joke either. Bunnylady is who I look to.


----------



## Bunnylady (May 8, 2017)

Pastor Dave said:


> Best rabbit advice one here!
> No joke either. Bunnylady is who I look to.









 Aw, shucks . . . but thanks, @Pastor Dave . As much rabbit experience as you have, I wouldn't think there's much you haven't dealt with, too.


----------



## Yuriy (May 8, 2017)

Thank you Bunny Lady! Will follow your advice and update with details and a bald bunny picture if it comes to that.


----------



## Jesse1983 (May 8, 2017)

I also am not sure how to tell if your doe is pregnant any ideas on what I could do? We just got her last week and the people we got her from had her in the same cage with the buck (which we also bought). we separated them the day after we brought them home. The night we brought them home they were in the same cage and my wife believes that they did their thing. But I am curious to wonder if she was already pregnant. Any advice on what I could do?


----------



## Pastor Dave (May 8, 2017)

Bunnylady said:


> Aw, shucks . . . but thanks, @Pastor Dave . As much rabbit experience as you have, I wouldn't think there's much you haven't dealt with, too.



I don't see you having to ask for tips or help. I helped Mom for abt 12yrs, twenty yrs ago. I didn't have to make the hard decisions. Now, it is all my management and my consequences. You have already helped me quite a bit.

Thanks, Dave


----------



## Pastor Dave (May 8, 2017)

Jesse1983 said:


> I also am not sure how to tell if your doe is pregnant any ideas on what I could do? We just got her last week and the people we got her from had her in the same cage with the buck (which we also bought). we separated them the day after we brought them home. The night we brought them home they were in the same cage and my wife believes that they did their thing. But I am curious to wonder if she was already pregnant. Any advice on what I could do?



There is a method to palpate the abdomen for the developing kits. It is not recommended past 14 days. She only has a 28-31 day gestation. Since you don't know how long ago they may have bred, not a good idea. Are her sides looking bulged? Does she act like she doesn't want touched or growl? Does she put her hay in her mouth like a dog bone and try to put it in a corner to make a nest? I would put it the box and count off 35 days. No pulled fur, no kits born, take it out and wait until you desire to breed her. Others may have better advice too. So, good luck with your rabbit endeavors.


----------



## Jesse1983 (May 8, 2017)

Pastor Dave said:


> There is a method to palpate the abdomen for the developing kits. It is not recommended past 14 days. She only has a 28-31 day gestation. Since you don't know how long ago they may have bred, not a good idea. Are her sides looking bulged? Does she act like she doesn't want touched or growl? Does she put her hay in her mouth like a dog bone and try to put it in a corner to make a nest? I would put it the box and count off 35 days. No pulled fur, no kits born, take it out and wait until you desire to breed her. Others may have better advice too. So, good luck with your rabbit endeavors.



no her sides do not look bulged. she does just fine if you are just trying to touch her to pet, but she once you try to rub the sides of her belly she try's to run away and does not want to be picked up. Not sure though if she is just not used to be handled though. She does not pu her hay in her mouth like a dog bone that I have noticed either. And she has not pulled any fur or anything either.


----------

